# Dec. 15-16 Storm totals (NorEaster)



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Very wet again .....1inch atleast rain high wind 40-50 mph gusts


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

2inc here in buffalopayuppayuppayup


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

*9" here*

In Orland Park, IL =)

Got as much as a foot at a retirement home south side of Chicago along the lake

Looks like we may have a repeat next weekend


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

An inch of snow, now an inch or so of rain:crying: Oh well, time to mount the squeegee, LOL


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Here in central PA just a coating of ice.Trees are really looking bad with the wind blowing them.Time to take off the plow


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

You know I dont what is with th weather guys this year here in CT but as forcasted they acuatually got 2 for 2 right lol. Well down here in SE CT we got sleet and alot of it. About 2 inches of sleet. Very slick out 2. Making the cash tho thats all that counts.

Happy Plowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

not much going on maybe 1 Inch of snow and Ice.


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

so far here in NH we got 3.3 inches and still comming down strong payup


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

got 4" here in wooster ohio yeaterday and then it rained for a couple hours making the snow ridiculously heavy. they called for 1"-2" and we got 4". the forecasts for today are so screwed up thay have no clue, i've hears from 1-3 to 3-6 to 4-8?? WTF. later, pete


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

few inches here, visibility bout half a mile. snowing at a pretty good clip, but being blown everywhere lol


----------



## 1sthippy (Dec 19, 2006)

Good Morning, Med to heavy snow fall up here on the hill. 12* with 5.5" - 6" on the ground and lite winds. Nice and fluffy stuff for now. Merry Xmas everyone! Hippy


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank- you fellas continue the good work!!


----------



## nhglock17 (Jan 11, 2007)

*storm totals*

I would say we got about 7 inches here in Milford NH its still snowing but not much, getting windy,Davidpayup


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

4" here near Milwaukee, lighter amounts north of there. They didnt get the forcast right, they kept changing the weather as the day went on, apparently the low stopped and brought more moisture than they predicted. 
We were forcasted to only get a 1" or less and maybe 1-3 near the Wis/ILL border.
Ah well, they've been fairly good tho last week.
Tired and need a break to fix my trucks. We arent even in the heart of snow season here and already over 20" for the month of December payup
Matt


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

PREDICTIONS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>True that... last tue. &wed we were ready to pull the trigger on a loader rental for the weeekend .. SHOOT HAPPENS


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Although , we may be able to shake a few ton here tomorrow morn , EARLY before MR. Sun raises


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We got 5-6" 
Calling for more tonight


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Got about 2.75" of sleet/snow/freezing rain mix- was like plowing concrete- did fine though, second plowing in less than a week! payup:waving:


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

*Windsor, Ontario*

here in windsor we averaged about 7 inches and in a few spots closer to 10... a few nice drifts aswell!!! been out all night trying to keep up!!! payup


----------



## throughthestorm (Sep 27, 2006)

the story of maryland life... forecast plays with you and gets you hard and the warm weather gives you blue balls! :angry:


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

We got about 3.5 - 4" of pure sleet here in Hartford, it changed to freezing rain around 4:00, and now it's snowing very lightly.

Still loving the plowing, this was my second time out, and personally, I think I did pretty damn good.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

JBMiller616;458176 said:


> We got about 3.5 - 4" of pure sleet here in Hartford, it changed to freezing rain around 4:00, and now it's snowing very lightly.
> 
> Still loving the plowing, this was my second time out, and personally, I think I did pretty damn good.


I have had my fill of ice already this season.

Be careful out there the mortals are in full force Christmas shopping mode.


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

mklawnman;457966 said:


> 4" here near Milwaukee, lighter amounts north of there. They didnt get the forcast right, they kept changing the weather as the day went on, apparently the low stopped and brought more moisture than they predicted.
> We were forcasted to only get a 1" or less and maybe 1-3 near the Wis/ILL border.
> Ah well, they've been fairly good tho last week.
> Tired and need a break to fix my trucks. We arent even in the heart of snow season here and already over 20" for the month of December payup
> Matt


LOL, I was watching the weather forcasts all day. By the end of the night, the weather dudes were so confused they had no idea what to say. The last forcast was 2 - 10 inches for us. It was pretty amusing since there was already 4 on the ground.
I agree, time for a nap and then to fix the blade.


----------

